# everyone show this to your DH's!



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have read this twice, and I am not sure if it is talking about having children by choice or infertility - or both!.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=466522&in_page_id=1770

*How a spot of dusting could help you become a dad.*

Women are more likely to have children if husbands share the housework.

Men who long for a big family were given some simple advice yesterday . . . offer a little more help around the home.

Wives trapped between the demands of work and family are more likely to have children if their husbands share the housework, a survey has found.

A full-time working wife whose partner does a third or more of the domestic chores is 80 per cent more likely to give birth to a first child than one who gets little help, it found.

If the husband shares childcare the chances of a second arrival rises by 50 per cent.

The findings come against a backdrop of steeply-falling birthrates among better-educated women.

The study, funded by the Government's Economic and Social Research Council, said that families where the husband works full-time and the wife stays at home full-time are nearly 50 per cent more likely than working couples to have two children.

Working women are more likely to limit their family to one child.

The old-fashioned housewife lifestyle is now regarded as something of a privilege among women, with those who are forced to work to pay the mortgage envying those who are not.

Surveys show seven out of ten working mothers would like to give up their jobs.

The researchers called for more family-friendly policies from the Government.

Pia Schober, of the London School of Economics, said: "Britain faces the challenge of developing new family arrangements. This is crucial to avoiding low fertility especially among highly-educated women, while ensuring the high female labour market participation required for welfare state sustainability.

"There is a need for policies that allow traditional choices as well as modern alternatives to how families can combine earning and caring."

Campaigners have called for reforms that would allow a mother to transfer her income tax allowance to her husband while she brings up the children.

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

That's it from now on I'm putting my feet up!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

That can't be true, The only time I do any housework is if John's working away  He normally has it done for me getting in from work, that includes having my tea cooked and the ironing done  Only because he works less hours than me mind, Not because I am lazy 

x x x

Hmm no have just read it through again and I think it's meaning by choice mothers choose not to have more children if they do all the childcare and housework alone, where as those who's partners help with childcare and housework are more likley to choose to have more children 

I think 

x x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i heard something similar on the news + it was if couples alredy have children too then woman dont normally want more as they have to much to do as in work, tending to child, cleaning, cooking + the male partner seems to get off lightly, therefore if the man wants more tiny feet then help out more  

xxx


----------

